# funniest thing EVER EEEVER



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

www.akjak.com click VADER SESSIONS at the bottom left (quicktime required)

I laughed so hard I feel like Im going to throw up. Literally.

I have never seen anything so funny in my entire life.

Its clips of darth vader- voiced over to make Darth Vader sound like a pimp. its soooooo funny


----------

